# Office ligthing with motion sensor



## pestw (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone i'm new to the forum and i have some questions i'd like some help with:
I plan on installing motion detection (OSC05-M0W) for two segments of my office, i would like to know if anyone has had success connecting several T5 to these sensors and how they's accompleshed it?
thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

